# Venturi Partners with PSA Peugeot Citroën on French Electric Postal Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

French La Poste issues international tender for demonstration of electric postal vans. Pictured is Citroën Berlingo test vehicle.

More...


----------

